

Specialization (and REST) - DevinDawson
http://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/specialization

======
Hexstream
Choice quote:

"Trouble is, when I’m being cured of something, I don’t care if I don’t
understand. But what happens when I do care? When, say, the people we vote for
are making decisions that effect our lives deeply, `cause that is, after all,
when we get our say, isn’t it? When we vote? But say the issue relates to a
bit of science and technology we don’t understand? Like, how safe is a reactor
somebody wants to build? Or, should we make supersonic airplanes? Then, in the
absence of knowledge, what is there to appeal to except our emotions? And then
the issue becomes “national prestige,” or “good for jobs,” or “defense of our
way of life,” or something. And suddenly you’re not voting for the real issue
at all."

